# Aquarium soil, to clean or not?



## alanchown (21 Mar 2016)

I am using JBL Proscape soil. Should I clean it with one of the syphon type gravel cleaners, or just lightly Hoover over the top?


----------



## Greenfinger2 (21 Mar 2016)

Hi Alanchown, Lightly hoover over the top.The soil can braking down in the ruff and tumble of a gravel hoover


----------



## Martin in Holland (22 Mar 2016)

Waft with your hand while siphoning at the same spot should be sufficient.


----------

